# Pros and Cons of 3rd Row seat option



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

I am looking for a SEL-P R-Line and most in the area have the 3rd row seat package. We are down sizing from a bigger car and really don't need it. Is there any downside to having it other than the $500? Does it cut into the storage space at all?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Storage space is about the same, although the 2nd row legroom is reduced by about 1.5 inches on the 3 row model. The 2nd row seat slides front to rear, but is restricted more so than the 2 row model to accomodate 3rd row passengers.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't need/want 3rd row seating but wanted the new color (stone blue) I barely looked back there in trunk area but the dealer add-on mat has weird, raised fabric that has one inch ridges. So, pay attention if this may interfere with the type of cargo you may be loading. I think these ridges may be to help accommodate those "wonderful" plastic, velcro Lego blocks which also came with my car. I plan to find a simple rubber mat to take the place of this crap because I need a flat loading surface for my work gear. 

A very minor detail is the extra seat-belts that hang from rear of the roof. There are tiny hooks to keep them out of the way.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

not_too_shabyy said:


> Does it cut into the storage space at all?


The floor in the rear storage area is slightly higher (a couple of inches) with the third row of seats. Therefore there is slightly more storage space without the 3rd row. Also VW does not recommend a trailer hitch if you have the 3rd row of seats (I am not certain why).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

If i had a choice i would not get the third row seat. To me its just a gimmick and you will rarlly use it. Also seat belts in trunk area can be anoying even if you have hooks to keep them in place. Again just my personal opinion


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> If i had a choice i would not get the third row seat.


Unfortunately, in the US, if you do not need (or want) 4Motion, you don't have a choice. All FWD Tiguans have the 3rd row whether you want it or not. Also keep in mind that the 3rd row is pretty much ONLY for young children. Getting 2 adults into that seat would be problematic.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

not_too_shabyy said:


> I am looking for a SEL-P R-Line and most in the area have the 3rd row seat package. We are down sizing from a bigger car and really don't need it. Is there any downside to having it other than the $500? Does it cut into the storage space at all?


It does cut into storage space. It's also a slight bump up from the hatch opening so you don't have truly level load in. I flew from SF to Portland to get the one I wanted without the 3rd row.The dealers love to order their cars loaded up with options that no one would buy given a choice. Higher price = more profit to them. Mine had over $1000 in add ons.


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

*3rd row hitch*

There is a tow hitch package available for the 3rd row.... at least here in Canada


https://www.vwpartsandservice.ca/p/...Passenger-Models-Only/75422392/5NN092135.html


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The floor in the rear storage area is slightly higher (a couple of inches) with the third row of seats. Therefore there is slightly more storage space without the 3rd row. Also VW does not recommend a trailer hitch if you have the 3rd row of seats (I am not certain why).
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


There is a tow hitch package for the 3rd row version available.... at least here in Canada I know

https://www.vwpartsandservice.ca/p/...Passenger-Models-Only/75422392/5NN092135.html


----------



## not_too_shabyy (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks guys for the info. The added legroom for the second row will be nice to have. I will be getting 4Motion, so I will search till I find one w/o the 3rd row.


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

My wife got mine and it had 3 row and we have left it down and for us no issue at all. I would of preferred the 2 row but it is just the 2 of us and no biggie. If I'd known she was getting it I'd told.her to find dealer trade without it but she bought it as surprise so oh well. Love it and in 3 yrs of ownership ill.have about 100000 miles on it and will trade for new vehicle and see what is available then for I'll want another vw like it


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I purposely found a 4motion without 3rd row since I preferred the extra cargo space. I think it was about 8 sq ft which I consider a decent amount more. The 2nd row does have a ton of leg room.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah +1 on the cargo space loss being significant. 65.7cuft 3 row vs 73.5cuft 2 row.

And a relatively silly thing, on the 3 rows you can't close the rear gate remotely.

Not to mention the additional weight won't help the performance any.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The floor in the rear storage area is slightly higher (a couple of inches) with the third row of seats. Therefore there is slightly more storage space without the 3rd row. Also VW does not recommend a trailer hitch if you have the 3rd row of seats (I am not certain why).
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


 Probably because it is easy to exceed the vehicle's cargo weight capacity and / or rear axle weight rating with 6 or 7 humans and the trailer tongue weight located back behind the rear axle. The Tig is really a car, not a truck with large weight carrying capacity or towing capacity. 



JSWTDI09 said:


> Unfortunately, in the US, if you do not need (or want) 4Motion, you don't have a choice. All FWD Tiguans have the 3rd row whether you want it or not. Also keep in mind that the 3rd row is pretty much ONLY for young children. Getting 2 adults into that seat would be problematic.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


 It has to do with classifying the vehicle a "light truck" here in the US which allows the mfg to have less stringent requirements (emissions, cafe, safety, etc). The fwd Tig needs the third row to be a "light truck" while the 4 motion because of the 4wd counts as a light truck without the third seat.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Only thing I dislike it the ability to use remote tailgate down on 3rd row Tiggys.. Otherwise I barely care or notice cargo space loss..


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

christophe15 said:


> Only thing I dislike it the ability to use remote tailgate down on 3rd row Tiggys.. Otherwise I barely care or notice cargo space loss..


Maybe there is way to enable it with VCDS? I dont see any physical reason why this should not work with 3rd row seat. It is probably disabled for some regulation/safety reason???


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I like having the option of a 3rd to use it when you need to.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

christophe15 said:


> Only thing I dislike it the ability to use remote tailgate down on 3rd row Tiggys.. Otherwise I barely care or notice cargo space loss..


But it's like losing the entire cargo space of two Miatas!


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

socialD said:


> christophe15 said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing I dislike it the ability to use remote tailgate down on 3rd row Tiggys.. Otherwise I barely care or notice cargo space loss..
> ...


Hahaha too funny


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

> Maybe there is way to enable it with VCDS? I dont see any physical reason why this should not work with 3rd row seat. It is probably disabled for some regulation/safety reason???


Yeah, thinking some custom coding would get it back, but way over my abilities. Collective guess is probably safety since little hands or fingers could get caught while sitting back there. Not a concern of mine.


----------



## Voodoo (Apr 12, 2002)

We elected for the 3rd row in our 2019 for random grandparent visits, taking an extra friend's kid to school, etc, and have been very happy. They stay folded down 75% of the time, but are a lifesaver when needed. 2nd row legroom is more than adequate when the 3rd row is down and the second row is at the rear of their tracks; I'm 5'11" and can stretch my legs out comfortably. The 3rd row is actually survivable for 2 adults on shorter trips, but definitely takes some trading off between how far the 2nd row needs to be forward, how they're getting back there in the first place, etc.

Concur on the comments about the hatch remote-opening but not remote-closing, and about the raised cargo floor. What you have back there is a carpeted, ramped panel a few inches forward of the hatch that transitions the floor to the height of the folded seats (3" above the normal above-spare floor panel, ish), then you have a flat floor. 3" x your roughly 4.5' x 4.5' accounts for that entire loss of cargo space, so you're really not losing much you'd notice unless you're one to pack straight to the ceiling. 

That lack of tow kit for 3-rows was likely just for 2018, because we were able to order ours from the factory with one. Hope that helps!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Voodoo said:


> 3" x your roughly 4.5' x 4.5' accounts for that entire loss of cargo space, so you're really not losing much you'd notice unless you're one to pack straight to the ceiling.


It's a lot more than that, it's an 8 cubic feet difference.


----------



## LuvMydux (Mar 31, 2019)

Wife and I looked at a 3 row model Tig. That 3rd row is really only for kids under 5th grade and no way for a full gown adult.


----------



## Voodoo (Apr 12, 2002)

socialD said:


> It's a lot more than that, it's an 8 cubic feet difference.



A quick trip out to the car with a tape measure to try and prove you wrong actually resulted in me proving myself... even more wrong. ​:facepalm: 
The back has nowhere near the 4.5' x 4.5' of floor area I estimated. 

Off to have my eyes recalibrated, and no more public math for me!​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2018)

Small full grown adult here. I fit just fine. As does my 13yo. Although at the rate he is growing, he will be in a booster until he gets his drivers license.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

I'm surprised how many people and the media trash the 3rd row as being "unusable". I my opinion, it's such an exaggeration. The 3rd row is totally usable for adults if you slide the 2nd row up and if the front driver and passenger seats aren't super far back. I consider myself an average adult at 5'8 and having the front seat where I want and then adjusting the 2nd row forward, I can sit in the 3rd row just fine. My knees a bit high but it's not unusable by any definition. My family and friends who we drive around range from 5'3 to 5'10 and it's very doable to configure all rows to accommodate everyone for a short to medium trip.

Honestly people, the car is 185 inches long and considered a compact SUV. If you need large 3rd row space, buy a bigger car and don't complain why something smaller is... well smaller.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Voodoo said:


> A quick trip out to the car with a tape measure to try and prove you wrong actually resulted in me proving myself... even more wrong. ​:facepalm:
> The back has nowhere near the 4.5' x 4.5' of floor area I estimated.
> 
> Off to have my eyes recalibrated, and no more public math for me!​


Yeah there's more going on than just the floorboard area too. Side consoles squaring off the wheel wells. All adds up.


----------



## Chris_GTI (Feb 2, 2001)

I got the third row in my SEL Premium. Dealer had to really search to find it. But I’m glad I did. Will come in handy in a pinch. For $600, was a cost effective way to have the option. 

For me, the lost cargo room wasn’t a major concern. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

schagaphonic said:


> I didn't need/want 3rd row seating but wanted the new color (stone blue) I barely looked back there in trunk area but the dealer add-on mat has weird, raised fabric that has one inch ridges. So, pay attention if this may interfere with the type of cargo you may be loading. I think these ridges may be to help accommodate those "wonderful" plastic, velcro Lego blocks which also came with my car. I plan to find a simple rubber mat to take the place of this crap because I need a flat loading surface for my work gear.
> 
> A very minor detail is the extra seat-belts that hang from rear of the roof. There are tiny hooks to keep them out of the way.


Those are the Volkwagon Cargo Mats. They are held down with Velcro. Just pull them up and you'll find the standard, flat deck with the same carpet at the rest of the car. I've been told that the two row rear mat will fit but I have no way of knowing if that's true.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

LuvMydux said:


> Wife and I looked at a 3 row model Tig. That 3rd row is really only for kids under 5th grade and no way for a full gown adult.


...and if you ever put your kids back there and had an accident, you'd need the Jaws of Life to get them out.


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Unfortunately, in the US, if you do not need (or want) 4Motion, you don't have a choice. All FWD Tiguans have the 3rd row whether you want it or not. Also keep in mind that the 3rd row is pretty much ONLY for young children. Getting 2 adults into that seat would be problematic.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Yeah, I have a friend who has no legs (accident) and he said he couldn't fit in!


----------

